# Galveston aug 17 or 18



## bullfighter (Jan 8, 2012)

My dad,a long time offshore fisherman passed away late last year.his request for his final resting place was Heald bank. All of my buddies and in-laws have bay boats,nothing with twin screws to head offshore with.so I am looking for a boat to spread his ashes in and to fish the rest of the day offshore. It will be me and my cousin and i will pay all fuel costs,bait,beer etc. I promised my dad to fulfill his last wishes,just didnt want to pay charter boat prices! Thanks


----------

